# Vaping feature in the Saturday Dispatch



## Lukeness (24/3/17)

Published last Saturday as the weekend's "Big Read".
The best way to beat the system is to work from inside it.
Jpeg of header and PDF of full feature.

@Dew Drop Vaping_Roxy @boxerulez


----------



## Petrus (24/3/17)

My main objective from the start was to get a healthier alternative, otherwise I would still have walked around with a packet of Camel Lights.


----------



## Andre (24/3/17)

Awesome article @Lukeness!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lukeness (24/3/17)

Thanks @Andre !

Reactions: Like 1


----------

